# Background



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I got sick of looking at my timber rack.



Much better.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice easy way to hide it.


----------

